

Please review my startup, a cool Adsense alternative that you have control over - bustamove

Is the message about what we do clear ? i would like to know if the HN community thinks that 'normal people' and not hackers will understand the site.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot!
http://adwizzy.com
======
logicb
Hi Alberto, it is very very cool. would like to try out soon when I am
launching my app contest site AppsToWin <http://appstowin.com>

